# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  تغییر اندازه width و Height تصویر بعد از دوران

## ahura5s

سلام
من عکسی رو به اندازه زاویه تِتا دوران میدم. طبیعتا عکس با نسبت زاویه دوران طول و عرضش تغییر میکنه. 
مثلا اگه عکی رو که طول و عرضش 300*300 است رو اگه 140 درجه بچرخونیم میشه 449*449
اگه کسی این نسبت رو میدون لطفا به اشتراک بزاره
ممنون میشم

----------


## ahura5s

البته خودم پیداش کردم. الگوریتمش رو به اشتراک میگذارم :لبخند: 
 
double radians =Radians(theta);

int newWidth = Width * cos(radians)+ Height * sin(radians);
int newHeight= Width * sin(radians) + Height * cos(radians);

----------


## maktoom

سلام
توی کتاب پردازش تصویر دیجیتال از گنزالس میتونی خیلی بیشترش رو هم ببینی. انوع مختلف.

----------

